# Excavator to the rescue



## Cowboy

I cant even imagine how they both got into that situation.   Perty cool watching him move them around like toys though. 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e28_1319581633


----------



## Big Dog

I'd be hiring new dozer operators!


----------



## muleman RIP

I wonder how long till they had to repave that road. 345 Cat is a big machine to run on pavement next to the edge like that.


----------



## EastTexFrank

muleman said:


> I wonder how long till they had to repave that road. 345 Cat is a big machine to run on pavement next to the edge like that.



That was my thought but it is neat to watch a good operator work.


----------



## rback33

Awesome vid! It was cool watching that guy work!


----------



## grizzer

Easy work for pipeliners here. Try that with only mud bog around and having to place & pickup mats to make a quasi-firm surface. Neighbors farm had dozers and an ex. buried for about a month. Pipeliners had to drain off the water & let it dry out a little before bringing in a gigantic ex. to rescue their toys.

The pipeline itself is only buried 3-5' deep.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

those are little cats i wsa walking a 9g out of a mine site last fall when i fell through anunder ground creek right to the top of the tracks we used a 235 to shove planks under the tracks and help tug it out the one thing i did differently is i wasn't going to spin the tracks like the other opperator was doing in the movie once i had it out it sat till freeze up to come out


----------



## excavatorman

Making John Deere look bad. I wonder if any of the undercarriage parts were damaged?

http://www.rfedistribution.com


----------



## squerly

Cool video!


----------

